# Is this a record?



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Got my grand daughter a cheap car as she has passed her test. Failed today on 1 tyre being under the limit. When I went to get a new one fitter said that two of the tyres on the car where 11 years old, he reckons that they are the original tyres fitted when new.

Waz


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

The two back tyres and spare are in their 12th year on my Hymer van and 40k miles. In perfect condition.

And don't tell me.


----------



## waz (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Bill 67000 on the clock in the car I have all the MOT tickets and all the repair bills from new. Fitter did say the tyre would need replacing soon

Waz


----------

